# My Boxer Emma diagnosed with Acanthomctous Epulis



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My eight years old Boxer Emma has some overgrowth gum and two days ago it start bleeding really bad. I took her to the vet and she needs surgery. So there we go. Hopefully, she can have a better life when it all is removed. Anyone has experience with it?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no experience with it but hope your dog will be okay.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope Emma will be fine. Glad to see you back by the way! 

Maybe someone will come on and some advice for you.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems like this is quite common in Boxers. The smushed muzzles contribute to it I believe. If you're a member of any Boxer forums I'm sure they'd have some personal stories.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope that Emma feels better soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Didn't we have someone on here who's Boxer had the same problem? I'm going out, but I'll have a look later on and see what I can find.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gosh and I was happy to see you back but it's bad news. Sorry never heard of it, but I hope she will be ok.


----------

